# Nokian Tyres Breaks Bentley Ice Speed Record with 331,61 km/h Run in Audi RS 6



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The new world record for fastest car on ice was set by Nokian Tyres' test driver Janne Laitinen who drove 331,610 km/h (206,05 mph) on the Gulf of Bothnia in Oulu, Finland. The record was broken on March 6th on a 14-kilometre ice track in freezing conditions. The world's leading winter tyre manufacturer equipped the record-breaking car with Nokian Hakkapeliitta 7 studded tyres (255/35R20 97 T XL).

* Full Story *


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

> - Testing at high speeds in demanding conditions forms an important part of our winter tyre development. Testing our boundaries can teach us new things, which can then be reflected in all of our products, explains Matti Morri, Nokian Tyres' Technical Customer Service Manager.


 That's insane.


----------

